# W8 cam adjusters



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking for some advice on the above topic. I've read some ugly things about this and my powertrain warranty is up in four months. I've had some nagging issues with the car overall and all have been handled beautifully by my VW dealer - most recently a torque clutch converter in the transmission. Problem is, I love this machine and have only 52,700 miles on it. I've seen some posts saying that the cam adjuster replacement is not a matter of "if", but "when". So my question is: is a cam adjuster replacement really a train wreck waiting to happen or am I overreacting? And is this really a $7,000 repair?
Thanks for any info/advice,
Bruno


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Brunosart)*

That is an excellent question.
Some adjusters have gone at relatively low miles (30 to 40k), others are in excess of 100k miles and have never had it happen.
It is all over the board - original owners that did all maintenance by the book, 2nd and 3rd owners that are fine, some not.
At least your current mileage is low enough for you to get a relatively inexpensive extended warranty.
Warranty gets more expensive, and shorter, the more miles you have.
Do get it before your current warranty expires in 4 months, and preferably before you go over the 60k mile mark.


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (BlueSteW8)*

BlueSteW8,
Thanks very much for the reply. I've always refrained from purchasing extended warranties in the past and have been fortunate. That said, I'm willing to go down the extended warranty path for this beast. However, I don't know which extended warranties/insurers are decent and stand behind their printed word, as one usually only hears about the bad ones. Do you have any experience with these companies and would you recommend any?
Many thanks again,
Bruno


----------



## watchscott (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Brunosart)*

I have 112,000 on my W8. The engine has been miss firing lately. I thought it was bad forumalted gas or rain water. Dealer say is may be the cam adjusters. What were your symtoms?


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (watchscott)*

Knock-on-wood, my cam adjusters have not gone sour. However, at <25,000 miles, my engine was misfiring pretty badly, and it was determined after a lot of testing, diagnosis and discussion with VW of America (by my dealer), that it was a bad wire harness and bad wire to the #8 cylinder/plug.
Do you have an extended warranty on your W8 and, if so, would you tell me with what company and if you would recommend them?
Thanks,
Bruno


----------



## watchscott (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Brunosart)*

No, but I wish I had now. It is a dry day and the engine seems to be running well. Replacing the wires is my working plan at the moment.
Thanks.


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have read a lot about the cam adjuster problem? Are there any causes to of the problems or way to avoid it? I just can figure out how to pay for a problem like that. Forgive me, but I think in the event of cam adjuster problems, I would have to think about getting a different vehicle. I have almost 80000 miles on my vehicle with the extended warrenty but I am still scared. What should a person do to avoid the issue?


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (GoGetterW8)*

The best bet seems to be observing shorter than recommended oil & filter changes.
10,000 miles by the book, many use 5,000 miles.
Definitley use a quality fully synthetic (Group IV) oil VW specification 502.00/505.00.
Best place localy to get oil is Metric Auto Parts - I use the one in St. Louis Park, but the St. Paul location is probably closer for you (and open Saturdays).
I am using Pentosin High Performance 5W-40 and Mann oil filters.
I also picked up a new drain plug bolt from Westside VW for $3.00, and they threw in 6 spare crush washers in addition to the one on the new plug.
Mobil1 0W-40 is availble almost anywhere (Checker, etc.)


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (BlueSteW8)*

Exactly. I don't care if it's liquid gold running thru the engine, 10,000 miles is too long an interval. What do you thing got VW/Audi and Benz into sludge law suits ? 10,000 mile oil changes with conventional oil. Sure synthetic is better but still. I tell people that ask me here at work this: If you lease cars and don't give a crap, follow mfg specs and turn it in at lease end. If you own the car and want to keep it (using Audi as example and you purchased the maint. package), you get the 5,15,25,35 and 45K services covered. Pay for an oil change at 10,20,30,40,etc...
I changed the oil in my W8 at 1300 miles. Do a search on passatworld for my thread (5,000 mile break in oil ?? My ass). It made all the internet engineers come out and condemn me for doing so. I checked the oil when I picked it up then again at 600 miles. It was a quart low. I topped it off and checked again at 1200 miles - all was well. To me, it was "broken in" at that point. I took it to Bergen Imports at 1300 miles and changed the oil and sent it to AV Lubes for analysis - copper & oxydation levels high. RECOMMENDATION: Change and check at normal intervals. I used AMP OIL 10w60 racing synthetic (similar to what went into the M5 engine). Bergen Imports was the sole US importer at the time. $10 per quart. Changed it again at 4200, 9700 and 15,500. I went from 15,500 miles to about 23,600 miles - the longest duration I ever went in my life on any car. I sent it to AV Lubes as well to see if I was wasting $$$$. Report came back: All normal - check at normal intervals and still holding up with the shear of a 10w40. Long/Short of it all - change your oil at 5K.


_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 1:40 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Brunosart)*

mine did the same, at around 39k except cyl 1. it truly is a pain to have VW look at it. the time just to figure out problems is annoying. but i love my 8


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (fvbean)*

You're exactly right. These beasts are tremendous but a bit of a service headache. I continue to contemplate replacing mine, but just can't quite bring myself to do it. That's why I'm looking into an extended warranty through my VW dealer.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Brunosart)*

check out Universal Warrant Corp. 866-215-7080. I got it thru E-Loan. They have covered about $8000 in service so far since July 2007 and I only have $100 deductable


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (fvbean)*

Just a word of warning in general on extended warranties. Look into them carefully before you buy. As a service advisor, I've dealt with many of them. Questions you want answered before you buy:
- Do they have a maximum hourly rate they will pay. 
I will not use names publically but I've dealt with one several times in the last 2 months that pays a maximum of $85 hr and that's their "Platinum" plan. Our rate is $128 hr. You will not only have your $100 deductible, you will have a $43hr difference that you're gonna pay me as well. Don't fall for "We pay prevailing labor rates" as the answer. Some of these companies are stuck on $85hr as "prevailing" rates. The Goodyear store I ran several years ago is at $92.00. You want to know exactly what rate they will pay.
- What is and what is not covered. 
Audi TT with same said warranty. Cooling AND condenser-a/c fan motors blown. They cover the cooling fan but not the condenser fan. Why ? Also would not cover a brake light switch. Nor would they cover a camshaft adjuster on an A4 = "not an internally lubricated part".
One name I will use is Fidelity. They're not the cheapest but their coverage is the best I've dealt with. Be careful as what seems like a bargain at purchase time will cost you on the back end. Remember, warranty companies are just like insurance companies. Some/most are administered by insurance companies so they're going to get away with paying as little as possible if they can help it.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (VWGUY4EVER)*

Well said!
Another limit to be aware of is the upper limit on repair(s).
One warranty I've seen recently covers only up to $3,300.00 in engine repairs for the entire warranty period (cummulative basis).
On top of that, there is a 90 day delay from the time you purchase it until they will honor a claim.
They also required 4,000 mile/ 4 month OCIs performed at a "commercial service facility".


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (BlueSteW8)*

AND... Depending on the mileage of the car, they may elect to send USED parts for us to install....


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (VWGUY4EVER)*

Thanks guys! These are terrific points that I will seek answers for when I essentially interview the warranty guru at my VW dealer. They use CostGuard, and the service managers, whom I've worked with and trust since I've owned my beast, all say they're solid.
Thanks again.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (2deepn2dubs)*

they don't have to hear it misfire. the computer will log the fault code. if it is indeed the cam position sensor at fault, then the CPO warranty will cover the massive repairs. but don't expect them to comp you a car. my dealer sure didn't!


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (2deepn2dubs)*

When it goes, it goes for good.
When my bank 1 adjuster went, it just started rough idling, valve train clatter, almost stalling at idle, etc.
I did an urgent oil and filter change, and had the code(s) cleared.
CEL came right back after two or three starts.
The screen in my adjuster had a crescent shaped hole in it.
If the screen is "clogged", but otherwise intact, you do not technically have a failure yet.
Are you observing strict 5,000 mile OCIs, using specified oil?
You could give something like Pyroil a try to see if it clears the screens.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (BlackJelli)*

Blackjelli, are you otherwise known by a different name on another forum?
Is the 2003 MT6 Reflex Silver, and the 2007 2.0T wagon black?


_Modified by BlueSteW8 at 7:19 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Bonwit (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter*

I brought my 2003 W8 in today and was given the shocking news that both my cam adjusters and torque converters need replacement for a fee of $10.400!!! As (bad)luck would have it, the company that sold me my warranty has gone bankrupt!! My question is, since this seems to be a problem for many W8's has anyone tried to get VW to take some responsibility for the problems???


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (Bonwit)*

There has been only one case, that I am aware of, where VW fixed it all out of warranty for a non-original owner without a third party warranty.
But that was in New Zealand - and the VWoA/ dealer network is not very sympathetic in the US.
Was it CPOed, and possibly covered under their 24month/ 24,000 mile warranty?
* the dealer that did my repair, under extended warranty, gave me a loaner for 22 days - a 2007 2.0T Wagon, at that.


_Modified by BlueSteW8 at 7:20 AM 3-31-2008_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

Torque converter issue is usually that pressure drops off and it will not lock up in higher gears.


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

just the beginning of what to come with the cam adjuster fault
































ill have more pictures to share soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (billiethebutcher)*

thanks! good info, keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

here are a few more that i got. enjoy. if there are any questions, feel free to ask. ill try to answer the best that i can.


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

Great pix. I love my car but I'm leaning toward selling/trading before my powertrain warranty is up at end of June. It's either that or plunk down about two grand for an extended warranty for two more years.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (Brunosart)*

Question; are the new cam adjusters an updated version or am i going to get to look forward to doing this every 50k miles with my W8???


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

thats a good question. i have now idea.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (billiethebutcher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billiethebutcher* »_










Always had an idea in the back of my mind that if I had a bunch of extra money I'd look into custom headers. After seeing this pic though it doesn't look like there's much room for anything. Your thoughts after taking it apart?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (thomaschh)*

what about putting turbos in place of the cats?


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

I'd actually thought of a remote turbo setup but the software would cost a fortune to develop...


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

The "New" adjusters they put in are an updated part.
So, you should be safe once they are done.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (BlueSteW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueSteW8* »_The "New" adjusters they put in are an updated part.
So, you should be safe once they are done.
pheww!


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_what about putting turbos in place of the cats?









audi does it.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (billiethebutcher)*

will they fit on the w8??


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_will they fit on the w8??

hmm maybe. gotta see the room on the exhaust manifold and where it sits according to the back of the engine anaginst the fire wall.
audi has the the rs6, v8 twin turbo, i think thats a pheaton body though...


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (billiethebutcher)*

UPDATE:








repair is complete. no faults returned. drives well.
labor.... alot
parts bill..... 6000.00+
would i do it again...in a heart beat
over all experience: priceless
my DIY epic novel will be on sale for 500.00


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_haha! good work! was this on your own car or a customer? ..warranty job?

warranty. 
i finally took a step back and pulled my head out from my ass. with a little assistance it really is not bad. i am hoping i get another one. 
on a side note: may god have mercy on the poor soul that has to do this customer pay.
like i said, DIY 500.00 
comes with pictures, torque specs, parts you need to know what to buy.
who wants one?


----------



## W8 a minute (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

The Veyron W16 has 4 separate exhaust manifolds and 4 turbos which means they might actually bolt to the W8. But you're not likely to find them at your local junkyard.
My W8 with 40K miles is getting a new torque converter soon. Dealer had to order it but said the car is ok to drive? 
Who ever said it doesn't lock up at speed was correct. I'm running higher than normal RPM's on the highway and if I give it a little bit of gas while doing 65 I can watch the tach climb a few hundred RPM's before I feel the engine pull the car along.
On another note I just looked and noticed I bought the Fidelity Platinum warranty.....


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

Great info - thanks to all. Mine is in the shop now for $9000 cam adjusters. Fidelity Platinum tried everything possible but eventually had to pay and I think the dealer had to cut his labor estimate. Can anyone tell me if I should have the clutch and O2 sensors done when they pull the engine. Also what is fair re pricing for the above. Thanks again - feel free to IM if you want some help re the insurance as we have an expert in the house.


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

How about the cost of the parts?


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters and torque converter (2deepn2dubs)*

VW comp something? I won't hold my breath. Does anyone know the cost of O2 sensors and a clutch kit?


----------



## MattW8 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Brunosart)*

I had my cam adjusters replaced at 45000 miles, at the time I thought thank god i hadnt reached the end of my warranty. But here's some good news that's hidden in your owners manual under "7 years/ 70,000 miles emissions warranty" the camshaft adjusters are covered as well as some other items like o2 sensors. So if you have a W8 and are worried about the camshaft adjusters, know that they are covered by VW to 7 years/70,000 and not just the 5 year 60,000 drivetrain warranty. 
Matt


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (MattW8)*

Matt -- This is terrific news - thanks!


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (MattW8)*

Is this only in California, or nationwide? My car had 60,500 when the cam adjusters went and they were quick to point out that I was out of warranty.


----------



## MattW8 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (black4motion)*

OK sorry guys, I should have read a little more closely! - Yes this is for California vehicles only, which seems crazy to me as it's a 50 state car, so one sold in CA is just the same as one in CT. But in reading the manual it is obvious the CA Air Resoures Board made this a condition of sellinh a car in CA.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (MattW8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattW8* »_OK sorry guys, I should have read a little more closely! - Yes this is for California vehicles only, which seems crazy to me as it's a 50 state car, so one sold in CA is just the same as one in CT. But in reading the manual it is obvious the CA Air Resoures Board made this a condition of sellinh a car in CA.
(in napoleon voice) Yhessss!


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (2deepn2dubs)*

Update: car's been in the shop over a month, they still can't fix it. I opted to do the clutch and O2 sensors at the same time and, of course, they screwed me on parts and labor. I called VWOA and they acted unaware, Bottom line is that the W8 is simply not a viable car for real world use. As I read the problems with the R32's and 1.8t's it's becoming obvious that VW is not a viable car for everyday use. Lawsuit, use up remainder of warranty, buy a real car from a legitimate manufacturer. Also, CALL VWOA!!!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (black4motion)*

This is where my rule of thumb applies... "Dont own a car that you cant fix yourself" ...Im sorry you feel that way about VWs, but I will own nothing else.











_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 9:52 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (2deepn2dubs)*

That's a tough rule of thumb to follow when you need a car that will be used over 35K miles/yr. And the manufacturer and dealer have assured you it can.
The reality is that the dealers can barely fix these late model cars, esp. VW's. The cars are complicated and poorly engineered, and the dealers are not well supported by the mfg. It's a tough situation for a consumer, even when you're willing to keep cutting the check.


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (2deepn2dubs)*

It's one of the best dealerships in the country. I don't think you'll ever get the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (black4motion)*

hopefully not, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

black4motion, 
sorry to hear about the problems you have been having with your car
billiethebutcher
but 6k for parts? the w8 seems like a crazy expensive engine to repair


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I did some digging into my beast's past (I'm the second owner), and discovered that major engine work was performed in 09/05 at 21k miles for the prior owner. I called the VW dealer who did the service, and was told they couldn't locate the service record despite having the VIN. My current VW dealer searched the VW warranty claim database and found that the cam adjusters had, in fact, gone bad and were replaced. I've read elsewhere that repairs after the '03 model year were performed with updated/re-engineered parts that essentially alleviated the issue from recurring, assuming proper care of the engine/oil. The dealer even went so far as to explain that they could tell that the parts were the updated/re-engineered parts because the part numbers/codes had suffixes with the letters "D" and "E".


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Brunosart)*

^^^wow, what a relief! do you know if it would show on a carfax report? thats a good idea maybe ill have my writer run my vin for history http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Amen! Carfax is what got this little investigation going. For kicks and giggles, I bought the subscription and looked up my VIN. The report read: "Vehicle serviced; Manufacturer's recommended maintenance performed;
Drivability/performance checked; Engine replaced;Engine checked."  Based on all the research I'd done, plus all the excellent posts in this forum, I figured there was a pretty decent chance that it was the cam adjusters, which my current VW service manager confirmed. These guys have been top-notch from day one. I am thrilled that I can keep my beast for a few more years, as she only has 59k miles.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

maybe this has already been covered, but it seems like this is mostly a problem with the ones with automatic engines, is this the case?


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Good question. Mine is an automatic, forcing me to go Tiptronic 99% of the time.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

im going to ask here: http://www.w8forum.dk/ , and will get back to you guys


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

well mine is in the shop getting two of the four adjusters replaced, they said warranty would only cover the faulty ones, so im going to have to wait til the other two to go bad and have to have this done all over again!

















_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 3:03 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

dependent on how many metal shavings are in the oil pan is dependent on if vw will warranty the engine or just the failed cam adjusters.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_dependent on how many metal shavings are in the oil pan is dependent on if vw will warranty the engine or just the failed cam adjusters. 
warranty the engine???!!! ...bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

the reason the cam adjusters fail is related to screens in the case, the screens clog over time and dont allow the adjusters to function properly, I have been successful doing an engine sludge flush to clear the screens w/out doing a 30 hour job that pays less than 20 under warranty..


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_btw you can change the adjusters without pulling the engine!









I would like to see that considering there is only a 2" gap between the rear covers and the firewall. Even if you could you wouldnt be able to remove the cam gear bolt to remove the chains to be able to get the adjuster out and then it would be very fun to try and re-time the chains. It would take 4-5 times longer to do this than to drop the engine.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

id like to see that done...


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

My W8 has already had the cam adjusters replaced once. The engine has been pulled from the car 3 times for various repairs..
I was told by VW that these new adjusters are the SAME as the originals and this will happen again. They point blank told me I should get rid of the car. 
Now they are saying the engine has to be replaced due to too much metal in the pan at $13,500.00
The car has less than 80K miles and this is the list of parts that have been replaced so far:
1: Altenator...............$1,050.00
2: Transmission.........$5,500.00
3:4 CVC boots...........$1,000.00
4: front rotors/pads..$...$600.00
5: AC fan.....................$400.00
6: Cam Adjusters.......$7,000.00
7: 2 Headlight Balast..$1,400.00
8: steering electronics
control module..............$550.00
9: Gas Tank...............$1,500.00
10: Repaired broken
weld seam in floor pan
and replaced carpet.....$2,200.00
11: Home Link Sun Visor.$400.00
TOTAL............$21,600.00
Tomorrow they will proceed with installing a new engine
for $13,500.00 to bring the grand total for 4 year ownership
to $35,100.00.
I paid $25,000.00 for the car in 2004. That brings the total 4 year cost of ownership of this car to $59,100.00. 
What a PIECE OF $H!T








There are a lot of nice cars that will out perform this W8 for less than $60K and they will do it with better fuel mileage, and fewer repairs.



_Modified by un4givun2 at 6:53 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

So should I do a sludge flush even if I have the re-engineered cam adjusters and religiously change the oil? If so, how often should it be done and what is the cost?
Thanks!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (un4givun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *un4givun2* »_
1: Altenator...............$1,050.00


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Yea,
$1050.00........
It was supposed to be $950.00, but I refused to let go of the original altenator and they are charging me $100.00 for the core. 
They brought the failed altenantor and head light ballast to my attention after I brought the car in to have the AC fan replaced. I doubted their honesty because everything else on the car was working when I brought it in for them to investigate the fan problem. I still have not sent the old altenator to a repair shop to test it out. I'm waiting for my new engine to get installed before I take this case up with the manufacturer.
Their story was that the car sat outside over night and when they started it up the next morning to bring it inside the headlights wouldn't come on and the altenator light was on.
Warranty paid for the altenator (except the $100.00 for the core) and I paid for the ballast.
The $600.00 for the brakes was another fluke. When they had the engine out for the cam adjusters the lining fell off one of the front brake pads (the entire front suspension has to be removed when replacing the cam adjusters). The pads were only 6 months old from NAPA. The rotors needed turning and they would not replace the pads without turning the rotors. They were going to charge me $850.00 for this service. I bought 2 new drilled and slotted rotors and ceramic brake pads w/sensors for $400.00 and they charged me $200.00 to put them on for a total of $600.00.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

it doesnt hurt to do the flush..its called the BG flush they will do it at any dealer for a couple hundred dollars the kit is like 90$ b/c they have the tools... it was designed for the 1.8t sludge issues, it work wonders and make the engine look new again...
un4givun2..you should find a new dealership....


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*

ScmK4VduBB,
Really, I can't complain about the dealership too much. Every dealer I've delt with prior to this one (All non-VW dealers) would have charged me for work that didn't fix the problem. Or, like my Dodge Dakota R/T, the Dodge dealer refuses to fix the problem and tells me nothing is wrong. 
My biggest regret is buying this W8. In 2004 it was still being built and no one was really having any problems yet. I can not believe VW could screw something up this bad.
It is so bad that the warranty people have even offered me a cash settlement to buy another car instead of fixing this one. I still have 40K miles and 3 years left on the extended warranty. With the history of this car and others like it being a money pit, they are willing to cut their losses if I take payoff of my car (approx $6,750.00) plus $7,000.00 cash for a down payment on a new VW.
Has anyone else been offered a deal like this?


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Ya my 2003 and 2004 rocks, 
but the 04 ate a cam gear screen at 59k of a 60k and they did it for Free at Gebhardt in Boulder. They are great and it was just a few days. The 03 is my wifes and she drives nice compared to me.
you forgot tires. haha i never get more than 20k on either on of my W8's ever. 
The balance shaft belt, thats a fun one when it breaks. Thought my engine was done. Wheeew tiny belt under the front of the crank.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (KubvanTurbo)*

update... after replacing only two adjusters the problem still exists, techline told him to drop the engine and replace all four including the two that he just replaced, after one month and all that car is still in shop, mil still on,










_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 12:03 AM 11-3-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

update, update... tech didnt re-time the timing chains, now has to drop the motor again and re-do, he says elsa-web says doesnt say to, but i just think he was being lazy







can anyone confirm elsa-web procedure???


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Elsa does not help the tech, 
He has to hand prime the adjusters and the damn thing goes like 726 revolutions till chains all line up again.
A quality control guy from VW came to my dealer and showed the process that in not in else anywhere. So pass on if you dont hand prime the adjusters you have a 50/50-or less chance of getting them all correct on the first try. Some tech get it with out. (smart seasoned) some blow it ( over confident and messy) but it can get all of them and could be avoided is vw would post the procedure to elsa.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

Update: 
Still do not have car fixed. They told me they would put a new engine in my car and instead they found one with 48K miles. I contacted the warranty and told them I didn't want a 50K engine put in my car that would need cam adjusters in the next 10K miles. They won't agree to put new adjusters on the replacement engine. We can't come to an agreement on this so it's being drug out. They have had my car for over 2 months now.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (KubvanTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubvanTurbo* »_Elsa does not help the tech, 
He has to hand prime the adjusters and the damn thing goes like 726 revolutions till chains all line up again.
A quality control guy from VW came to my dealer and showed the process that in not in else anywhere. So pass on if you dont hand prime the adjusters you have a 50/50-or less chance of getting them all correct on the first try. Some tech get it with out. (smart seasoned) some blow it ( over confident and messy) but it can get all of them and could be avoided is vw would post the procedure to elsa.

ok good so he wasnt just being lazy. the vw qc rep is coming out on fri to re-time my engine. you would think it would make sense to put the entire procedure in elsa web












_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 3:07 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

It is at the VW Dealership and it is under warranty. The warranty is provided by Fidelity Warranty Services. The agent I bought the warranty from was located at the dealership The contract is called VOLKSWAGEN REALDRIVER.....So I assumed it was a real VW extended warranty.
I've spoken with the warranty case handler several times and he says that putting new adjusters on the replacement engine is not a problem. I contact the dealer and give them this guys name and extension and they come back every time with a NO GO! I ask them each time if they spoke to Calib (my case handler) and they say no and they refer me to someone else. I refer them to Calib and they change their tone and guarantee me the new adjusters will get put on the replacement engine each time. Each time we go through this I call the dealer back the next day and I get the same run around. 
I was very happy with this dealer's performance, dedication, and honesty up until this week. They are under new management and it seams that the new management team's priorities and the old management team's priorities are much different.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

the warranty company decides the "proper" labor time and thats all they will pay even know its half the time required to complete the job the dealer is probaly not getting the labor time they want to complete the job...


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I just saw this same thing in my local dealer. Aftermarket warr. company say put in a used engine. Ya one with the same 40k and coming up on the same service that put the car in the shop in the first place.
Sad the used motor had a rod knock and had to be pulled. the the guy missed the timing and pulled it again, then did it again and pulled it again. then failed to oil the crank for the rear seal and it hooked so it poured oil and he go to pull it again.
In the end the used motor got tossed and the old serviced and the entire mess was 90 day of no money for the dealer.. ive never seen a bigger train wreak with a W8 so far....
I want more info on the guys who can change it in the car! When my balance shaft belt broke I tore the top apart to look for problems before hitting the book for info.. After the dealer goes I dont know why you motor is shaking all over ,"you have no codes , so not our mistake on the adjusters...." Once the belt was fixed my car was smoother than ever indicating the belt jumped a tooth long before the adjuster went out... such a mess but in the end i still like the dealer and like my car. 
But if you cant work on them it can be a nightmare. If you want to send it to me I will do it in one shot... haha not six..


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (KubvanTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubvanTurbo* »_Elsa does not help the tech, 
He has to hand prime the adjusters and the damn thing goes like 726 revolutions till chains all line up again.
A quality control guy from VW came to my dealer and showed the process that in not in else anywhere. So pass on if you dont hand prime the adjusters you have a 50/50-or less chance of getting them all correct on the first try. Some tech get it with out. (smart seasoned) some blow it ( over confident and messy) but it can get all of them and could be avoided is vw would post the procedure to elsa.



actually ive done about 10 and never hand primed anything and never got it wrong.....it only takes me a little over 2 days to pull the motor and replaced all adjusters.....these people with the car in the shop for a month are the ones with the idiots working on them........i dont care how good you say your dealer is.....it shouldnt take that long......i have the original elsa printout on how to do it and actually havent used it after about the 4th car i did......its actually quite easy to do now.........


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_well mine is in the shop getting two of the four adjusters replaced, they said warranty would only cover the faulty ones, so im going to have to wait til the other two to go bad and have to have this done all over again!














...are there any tsb's or campaigns that say replace all???
_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 12:41 PM 10-14-2008_


you dont need a tsb to say to replace them all as every one ive done and talked to vw about on techline said to replace them all..........they wont pay for a tech to replace just 2 knowing the other 2 will fail and have to pay that labor again........it must be an extended warr thats not covering them all...............


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_ok good so he wasnt just being lazy. the vw qc rep is coming out on fri to re-time my engine. you would think it would make sense to put the entire procedure in elsa web










sounds like a complete idiot working on it...............the dealershp ought to know to put their best tech on a job like that and if they did and still have problems, then i wouldnt go back there........


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

haha well i got the car back on friday after 43 days in the shop and the adjusters replaced twice and motor pulled twice and replaced both timing cases, valve timing procedure performed and timing chains realigned finally fixed the problem, now on the way home it started spewing fuel from one of the injectors and has to be towed back in!!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

My W8 has now hit 64 days in the shop. They are waiting on parts to finish the install on a used engine with 48K miles. I'm not happy with the fact that they are replacing my engine with another used engine. I asked them to at least replace the cam adjuster on the used engine before installing it and they agreed. Then the dealer came back and said the warranty people would not cover this. I spoke with warranty and they said they would. This went on for 3 weeks back and forth. Then the warranty depart changed their story to me and took the dealership's side. So I'm getting a used engine that will have to have cam adjusters within the next 5K to 25K mikes (1-2 years). There is 40K and 3 years left on the warranty. I asked warranty why they changed their mind and it was because the cost of putting new adjusters on the used engine would exceed the blue book value of the car. I asked them if that meant they would not replace the cam adjusters ever again on that car and they said no. I said wouldn't it make sense to do it now while the engine is already out especially since this motor already has 48K. They said yes, but that they were not in the preventive maintenance business. They said when the adjusters go out in the next 25K bring it in and they will do it all over again.









_Modified by un4givun2 at 4:14 AM 11-17-2008_


_Modified by un4givun2 at 4:16 AM 11-17-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (un4givun2)*








srsly im more happy driving my mk2 vr6!!! soooo much more fun to drive as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to anyone reading this my advise is sell your w8 and buy a mk2 vr6! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:59 AM 11-17-2008_


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

This is where I point out your mk2 vr will not do 180mph
and lets drag race in a snow storm and see who wins.
do those conversion cars even come with traction control. I think not. 
Whoo whoo ?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (KubvanTurbo)*

ahh yes, it sure is nice to live in CA!









180?










_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:40 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*









My 3.2vr6 NB is also a fun alternative, but in the winter is spin to win....


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Update:
My W8 still isn't running. They put the USED engine in. After haggling with them for 3 weeks about putting new cam adjusters on the 48K used engine I finally gave in and agreed to let them put the used engine in without replacing the adjusters. The engine was supposed to be certified/tested and guaranteed to work..NOT!!!! They just informed me today that the engine runs but the check engine like came on. When they connected to the computer it shows that the cam adjuster on one of the cams is bad. GO FIGURE!!!! I argured with these people for almost 3 weeks. My argument was that it made no sense to put in a 48K engine without replacing the adjusters. Everyone knows the maximum life of these adjusters is 70K. My warranty is good to 110K and the car has 78K. That's 32K miles I can put on the engine before the warranty expires. They agreed with my agrument but refused to do what they call "preventive maintenance". 
Now they want me to pay $4,000.00 to put in a new $20,000.00 engine. They can't exceed $16,000.00 (maximum KBB of car) in the total repair cost of the car. They agree to put the full $16,000.00 worth into it if I pay the remaining $4,000.00.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

wouldn't it be cheaper for them to write a cheque for $16000 and you can get another car?


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (tripwalking)*

thats sooo stupid, can I have the two engines when they are done":?
haha
I have a collection of them for parts for a project im working on. 
sorry, I feel your pain, my dropped just before 60k power train ran out so the did the job not the engine swap bs... why aftermarket warranties just dont work in the w8 world... there is no good used engines....
Bright side is w12 motors are cheap at 6k used and fit the transmission.. haha
I have a friend working with me for a 471 blower manifold for mine.. why I need the spare parts and willing to pick up or pay shipping..


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

w8 and w12 are so the same on the bellhousing. 
the engine is just longer front to back 50%more
mounts, I make my own. Wiring . no big deal. may have to be creative with the rad. there is room to move it forward. eclectic low pro fans and it might not even need the fenders and hood stretched 
The cheapest I saw one was 3500 bucks...
no ecu
but have one core w8 and need manifolds to fit up the 471 experiment. 
Going to cut a hole in the hood like a drag car and route the intake back to the firewall and around to the airbox area. 
now imagine a 671 w12 in the same car....


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (KubvanTurbo)*

wow i gotta see this!!! please post pics asap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Week 10...................
I gave in and agreed to pay $4,000.00, but they are going to give me a set of new 17" wheels and tires to help ease the pain. They are 17" VW wheels so they will look factory. The cost of these new is over $2,000.00 so for $4,000.00 I'm getting a brand new W8 that was a left over from the Phaeteon around 2006 and I'm getting a brand new set of wheels and tires that are original for the 2008 Passat.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

Phaeton never had a W8. It's the 4.2 V8 from the A6, A8, Q7, Tuareg....


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

If the economy was better I would have drug this out longer. I'm afraid that they might go out of business before they get my car running. I never see anyone in there looking at cars. My car has been in there 3 of the last 6 months for this, that or another and I've been in there for several of those days and i have yet to see a single car buyer!!!!!!!
If I can get my car back for $4,000.00 and have a new engine I figure I came out OK. I'm not happy about it, but maybe having a _BRAND NEW_ engine will help me sell it!


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Man!!!!
I'm loosing count here......we just went into OVERTIME! They called me Tuesady to tell me everything was a go, including the new 2008 Passat wheels/tires and that I will have my car by noon Wed. I called them 5pm Wed and they said it would be Friday before they get it running. I called them at noon Friday and they said it would be ready by 5pm. At 5:15pm they call me back to inform me that the wheels won't clear the calipers (can someone clarify that a 17", 2008 Passat wheel won't clear the calipers of a 2002 W8?). They tell me the car will be ready to run Monday but without any new wheels. It has now been over 11 weeks since I dropped my car off.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

what did they give you as a rental?


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (tripwalking)*

No rental car.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

really?? Man, if my car was at VW for one night I would get a rental. That's odd - isn't it in the extended warranty plan?


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (tripwalking)*

at least a loaner, but after market warranty in overtime is killing the dealer. W8 have larger front brakes the the basic passats. butI have seen a few W8s with GLX rims running around. 
I wont have my manifold till next summer, I need a full motor to mock up the pullies. one coming but like I said you see any falling to scrap let me know. particularly looking for manifolds at the moment


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (tripwalking)*

no warranty covers a rental for 11 weeks


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

Update!!
After 12 weeks it is back. I can't believe I actually have my car back.








The total bill for this one shop visit is almost $21,000.00. That included an engine fan, front brakes, front end alignment, oil change, alternator, NEW ENGINE, gas tank, heat shields, and cam adjusters (that ended up getting thrown in the trash for the new engine).
The car went into the shop for cam adjusters, engine fan, and a gas tank leak. The car ran perfect. Nothing was broke. While it was in their possession the lining fell off a brake pad (hence, new pads and rotors), alternator went out, ECU went out, head light ballast went out, engine failed, hood gas strut failed, and the battery failed. They claim no responsibility for all these items that broke/failed under their roof.
But, some $20,000.00 later and 12 weeks in the shop, it's back running again. I went straight to the parts store and bought a new battery. While installing the battery I noticed they had broken some of the plastic around the engine. It's just loosely setting in place because the brackets are all broken off.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

How much did you have to pay out of pocket? They couldn't give you a new battery after all that?


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (AJB)*

My out of poacket was exactly $4,618.66. That does not include the $150.00 Interstate battery I just bought. Nor does it include the $75.00 gas charged strut that they broke on the hood. Then there's the FULL tank of gas that they left me with just a 1/4 tank. When I left the car there it had a full tank of gas @ $3.59/gal (the only receipt for gas I could find in Sept). That's about $55.00 worth of gas. That brings my total out of pocket to $4,898.66


----------



## Daddywarbucks (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

OH my goodness!!! I was considering buying a passat w8 car...its very reasonable priced at 6700...with the check engine light on!! I was thinking oh well how bad could it be and then I found this thread...yipes!!! I am running away now!!!! Heres the link to it
http://oklahomacity.craigslist....html


----------



## Brunosart (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (Daddywarbucks)*

Daddywarbucks - Your instincts could well be right. If you're at all still interested in the the car, I would run a Carfax report on the vehicle and also have the dealer run a diagnostic on the check engine code. If the Carfax report tells you the cam adjusters have been replaced with redesigned parts (see my earlier post) and the torque converter/tranny has been replaced, it might not be a bad thing. If you can't verify if those two issues have been repaired and the check engine code isn't something ordinary, I would run like the wind.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Forget the W8 man. Find a 2005 or later A4 Avant Quattro with a 3.2L. Same exact car as the W8 Passat with a lot more reliable engine. The 3.2 has 255HP, but it weighs 200lbs less than the W8.


----------



## w8forNO1 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (MattW8)*

Hello MattW8,
Thank you for this information, you save me $8,000!. I have a 2003 Passat with only 57,000 miles. My check engine light came on and figured it was something simple........NOPE! Cam adjusters! 8,000 estimate. I live in northern California and told central valley VW about what you found. Interesting enough, initially they said only the O2 sensors and not the adjusters. I pushed a bit harder and then Greg, the service manager saw that I was correct. VW actually argued with him and said that the statement did not say that W8s are covered, my comment....it did not say it was not and it was what came with the car. Thanks to you it is now being covered by VW.....but I was just informed that there is a transmission fault and the torque converter needs to be replaced....


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (w8forNO1)*

If you need further evidence, just read your owners manual. There is a California emissions specific section and it lists cam adjuster as a covered component that VW must replace. The year/mileage coverage for that part is higher too (7 years and 70 thousand miles if memory serves correctly). The Torque converter should have been a recall too, but they are pinching their pennys. Tell them to stuff it for me.


----------



## MattW8 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (w8forNO1)*

Good to hear they covered the repair, but it's clearly written in my manual that they're covered to 7yr 70,000 miles.
I just turned 71,000, so fingers crossed my replacement cam adjusters will last some more. I'd like to keep this car to at least 120,000.
Matt


----------



## w8forNO1 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (MattW8)*

Almost 3 weeks later the car is back. Out of pocket $280 USD, for Alternator water gaskets, fluids, new cam adjusters and Torque converter. Car runs GREAT... but now concerned about doing it all over again. I understand that the sensors have been improved, but I have not heard or seen anything about an improvement on the torque converter.


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (w8forNO1)*

Different topic, but my first torque converter was replaced at 24,000 miles. Afther the car was auctioned the "transmission" ( I assume torque converter) needs to be replaced again! Crazy talk. Oh yeah - less then 55K miles on it the second failure.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (alaskadub)*

is there a high performance tq conv available??


----------



## One Eyed Jack (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (alaskadub)*

Hey, It's been a while since I have posted here, and I have become a wee bit concerned about all of the chatter regarding torque converter failures. I was not aware of this particular problem. I have an 03 tip with ~76K miles on it. I have been through the cam adjuster nightmare, and have had my share of coil packs bail out. No other major issues. I always use the tip. Can someone give me the low down on the tq con business, or at least tell me where to find it?


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (One Eyed Jack)*

AFAIK no one has had to have cam adjusters replaced in a car with a 6MT. Please let me know if I am wrong.
Also, the TC will never be a problem with a 6MT car. Thus, my 'W8 has been releatively trouble free. I had the radiator replaced under warranty for a leak which I don't attribute to a W8 only issue. 
I change my oil every 4,500 miles, use only pure synthetic, and Motul oil. The car is now past 60K miles and doing fine.


----------



## seatowjoe (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (B5Speedo)*

You are wrong. I have an 04 6MT and had the adjusters done in the middle of last year.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (seatowjoe)*

Holy Crap! I used to be jealous of you guys in your fancy cars with the fancy engines. I'll keep my tried-n-true 2.0L inline 4, thank you.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (Pitsy)*

youre welcome


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (2deepn2dubs)*

Anyone has a writeup step by step to replace cam adjusters from start to end?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: W8 cam adjusters (trouble1mk)*

if youre doing it yourself its cheaper to buy a used motor


----------



## W8 a minute (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

Mine is now in the shop for the cam adjuster issue. I hope they replace all 4 but I doubt it. Has anyone confirmed this is an upgraded part? The funny thing is I tried to talk them into doing this when they did the TC less than 6000 miles ago and they refused.
Hell, if they offer me 13k for mine I'll wash and wax it for them! LOL


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (W8 a minute)*

I would have been way better off had I let them keep it at any price above payoff. The $4,800.00 I paid for the extended warranty made it difficult to let go. Had I traded it in 1 year ago when the warranty expired I would be $10,000.00 richer today. 
$10,000.00 would have been a hell of a down payment on a brand new Infinity G35 Sedan AWD. That car cost $5,000.00 less today than the W8 cost 7 years ago. It has 37 more HP and weighs 400 lbs less. It will literally run circles around the W8 and get better gas mileage doing it. On top of that, you don't need to take out a second morgage to keep it running.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

OMG!!! No one is going believe this! My brand new engine.....My $20,000.00 BRAND NEW ENGINE HAS METAL IN THE OIL!!!!!!!
WHAT A P.O.S. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The engine has only 8,500 miles on it. I have babied this new engine. It's getting it's 4th oil change for Christ sakes! What else can you do?
I called the dealer and there's no one there that can help me until Thursday. What a crock of SH!T!!! I spent $20,000.00 for this car with 20,000 miles on it. I've driven it 60,000 miles and have replaced 2 sets of cam adjusters at over $10K. The alternator was another $1,000.00. Then the transmission blew and that was $5,500.00. Then I had to buy an extended warranty for nearly $5,000.00. Then the engine had to be replaced for over $20,000.00. Now that brand new engine, that 4 month old engine, that 8,500 mile engine has shiny little metal flakes all floating around in the oil. What a piece of junk. 
I've never witnessed such crap in all my life!
Volkswagen, if you are listening, you are a disgrace to the automotive world!! Your product is nothing but pure CRAP!!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

dont own it if you cant fix it yourself or cant afford to have it fixed, i am my own warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Unless you are a Genie (or Jay Leno







) you won't be fixing anything yourself as it relates to internal parts of the W8 engine. No one makes any internal engine parts for the W8. You may even be out of luck on purchasing a new W8 from the factory. VW was auctioning off the remaining stock of W8 engines in their warehouses 6 months ago. They were letting them go for about $10K. I saw some go as low as $8,900.00. I doubt there are any left. 
Hey, I wouldn't worry about it. If I had to do it all over again I would not have an extended warranty. I wouldn't even try to fix it. It's not worth it. The worse thing I ever did was buy a warranty.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

haha, I tell all my friends your should not own a W8 unless your a pro mechanic (i am as well) the labor alone to do service is so high on this model its just silly. 
Just did the balance shaft belt (something everyone should look into at about 40-60k) pull the entire front off the car again! haha


----------



## W8 a minute (Mar 12, 2006)

3 weeks in the shop and my engine is still laying on the floor of the shop....
Probably the first and last VW for me. As much as I like the car I can't stand behind a vehicle that's had over 10k in repairs in one year.


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (W8 a minute)*

Just got my W8 back this morning. It has been in the shop since 4/27/09 to have the wiring harness from the alternator replaced. It shorted out. That was another $780.00. 
Since 12/08/08 I've spent over $7,000.00 out of my own pocket and my warranty has paid over $14,000.00. It only has 85K miles.
VWoA and the dealership refuse to acknowledge that the metal/sludge/slurry that oozed from the oil pan drain in my NEW engine is a problem. They say it's perfectly normal. What a crock.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

if you dont like it, sell it!


----------



## W8 a minute (Mar 12, 2006)

How long do these repairs last?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (W8 a minute)*

hmm good question, they say the new adjusters are an updated version ...has anyone had to go in for a second set?? cause i havent heard of anyone... it would be interesting to know of the w8 with the most miles on it, or even any w8s with high milege?? like are there any in the mid to high 100's??


----------



## W8 a minute (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I have a little dillemma:
What I've been offered on a trade in was insulting to say the least. Apparently the word is out on these cars. But, since mine has been repaired maybe I have nothing to worry about? And for what they offered I could NEVER buy anything comparable in that price range. Hell, I could barely get a high mileage Korean econobox with no options for that price.
I'm actually in a spot where it makes more sense to drive it until it does fail again and then junk it and eat the loss because I'm upside down on the loan (according to the dealer). And it only has 50k miles on the odometer.
I only put about 10-12k miles on it a year so I might get lucky and it will last another 4-5 years without a major incident. I think I have most of this year left on my extended warranty so I think I'll roll the dice and keep it.
By the way. I owe 9,000 and the dealer offered me 6700. hard to beleive that in 50k, garaged, non smoking, miles the car is only worth 17% of the original sticker. Talk about "true cost of ownership" Jesus...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (W8 a minute)*

thats depressing, looks like were stuck with them, i owe $18k on mine for the next 5 years and theres 68k miles on it, luckily the adjusters and tq converter are new, we'll see how many miles i get out of this motor til i have to swap in an audi or touareg v8, or even a 3.6 vr6 would be more reliable... i dont even know what the options are for motor swaps???


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_thats depressing, looks like were stuck with them, i owe $18k on mine for the next 5 years and theres 68k miles on it, luckily the adjusters and tq converter are new, we'll see how many miles i get out of this motor til i have to swap in an audi or touareg v8, or even a 3.6 vr6 would be more reliable... i dont even know what the options are for motor swaps???

The 4.2L is too big to fit without major modifications. In fact AFAIK it's never been done in a Passat. However, I'm sure the new Audi 3.0 TDi would fit nicely once it gets to the US. The 3.6L VR6 is transverse so I don't see how it would fit in a B%.5 Passat.


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (B5Speedo)*

6700 dollars. Wow...that's a 3000 drop from what I got for mine 8 months ago and I accepted 1000 bucks less than low book for it. It had 3 mil lights on when I traded it, so I was happy to wash my hands of it and run like hell. Hopefully our treg wont be infected with poor enineering issues too.


----------



## W8 a minute (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's some good news. Not my car but check out the mileage!
This is Volkswagen Passat '03 for sale. The description for this car is; it is automatic, 8 cyl. a little over 158K miles, has moon/sun roof, leather seats, power windows , power steering wheel, cruise control, power locks, the front two are power adjustable seats, the seats are with heaters. It has radio, cassette, and CD player. This car has a clean title. Currently this car does not have any kinds of problems. It was well maintained and cared for. The Passat was in a smoke-free environment.
THIS IS BEAUTIFUL BURGUNDY VW PASSAT W8 4MOTION AWD. THE CAR RUNS STRONG AND SMOOTH, LOOKS GREAT, CLEAN TITLE, CLEAN CARFAX. THIS CAR LOOKS AND FEELS LIKE NEW, CLEAN IN AND OUT. IT IS IN VERY GOOD PREOWNED CONDITION.
This Car is equipped with the following:
*Air Conditioning
*Tilt + Telescope Wheel
*CD
*Premium Sound
*Cassette
*AM/FM Stereo
*Cruise Control
*Dual Front Air Bags
*Power Steering
*Power Windows
*Power Door Locks
*Moon Roof
*ABS (4-Wheel)
*Leather
*Dual Power Seats
*Alloy Wheels
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...61186


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (W8 a minute)*

People don't listen when I say.. "dont get a w8". But ohhhh its such a nice car, ohhh it cant be that bad to fix, ohhh bla bla bla.. VW engineered the w series engines to last 80k miles. The design is a flaw with a roller bearing crank bearing thats not serviceable and *BS 10k mile oil changes!!!!* ANyone who changes there oil every 10k miles is just plain stupid and deserves to pay 20G for a new engine. 5k is just dumb also but not as bad as 10k miles. You dont see people going 10k mile oil changes on there porsches or ferraris, no because its a performance engine. the w8 is a performance engine.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_ The design is a flaw with a roller bearing crank bearing thats not serviceable

Pure BS.
http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_po...r-fix

_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_ANyone who changes there oil every 10k miles is just plain stupid and deserves to pay 20G for a new engine. 5k is just dumb also but not as bad as 10k miles. 

I agree 10K is too high but 5K is fine. What do you think the OCIs are for the 4.2L V8 and the W12?









_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_ VW engineered the w series engines to last 80k miles. 

Please show us the VW memo on that one. More BS.







I know of at least one W12 Phaeton owner with over 100K miles.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: (un4givun2)*

With the Valvoline engine warranty you can get up to $5K in engine repairs for free as long as you use their oil and you register your car under 75K miles. Certainly better than $6K out of pocket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.engineguarantee.com/


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

I changed my oil ever 4 to 5K miles and my engine had to be replaced at 76K. 
Now my brand new W8 engine that has only 10K miles on it has metal shavings in the bottom of the oil pan. I've already changed my oil 4 times and I'm coming up on #5. This engine is going to fail in less time than the original did just by looking at all the metal debris coming out of the oil drain when I change the oil.


----------



## cristian_04 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Valvoline gaurantee*

The one problem with their warranty is as stated in their rules:
"defect attributable to the vehicle manufacturer; "
They are probably aware or soon will be of the problems with the W8. Add to that the fact that you have to use their oil for 18 months before they warranty it. Can the cam adjusters make it that far?!?!?


----------

